

As We May Think - 1945 article forecasting the Web - radagaisus
http://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/~duchier/pub/vbush/vbush-all.shtml

======
ColinWright
Here we go again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21095>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70998>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=768498>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006264>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565764> <\- This one has the comments.

~~~
radagaisus
lol, thanks :)

